# HELP! Orphaned Baby!



## RattyFanatic (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok, CHloe, unfortunatly, passed due to a resperatory problem. Of her 16 babies, one is left. Now, to prevent the loss of our last baby, I'm begging for help. 
I know it's rarely successful, the whole hand raising production. However, I need at least a little hope for baby Erin (we dun know gender yet...). They would be 2 weeks exactly today. Chloe passed today as well, but we've been hand raising them since we found out she had a resperatory problem. We didn't think it was serious enough to kill her. We suspect that's part of what killed some of them, but others seemed fine and good and we just did something wrong.
Please tell me what to do to at least keep one memory of Chloe alive and well, or at the very least try. Please.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

what are you feeding the baby?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Baby formula, soy or regular...see if you can get a tiny syringe for that wee mouth. Every 2 hours. Do not forget to wipe them with a damp cotton ball or papertowel to encourage elimination. THIS is a must! they cannot do it on their own until almost 3 weeks. At 2 weeks you have a better chance then under 2 weeks.

http://www.afrma.org/rminfo8.htm

You are very very close to this stage 

_Weaning
Once the babies open their eyes, you can start adding dry baby cereal to their formula (make sure it will pass through the tip of the nurser) as well as cutting down on the nightly feedings. You can start to wean them off the bottle and onto a dish when they are about 3 weeks old. Dip your finger in the gruel mixture and let them lick it off your fingers. Decrease the amount of bottle feedings and give their meal in a small dish three to four times a day. You can start to add different things like oatmeal, bread, lab block powder, and baby food to their mixture. Also by this time, they will start to nibble on bits of apple, carrot, fruits, seeds, etc. Make sure fresh water is also available at all times as they will start to drink from a bottle. Give fresh meals each time, taking out any uneaten foods. You will also need to clean them up after they eat as they are very messy eaters. They can lose their coats and go bald temporarily if they are left dirty._


----------

